# Water consumption



## ccbmom (Aug 20, 2009)

How much water should a healthy 55 pound dog drink in a day? I am asking because my 1 year old collie doesn't know when it is appropriate to stop drinking water, if I just give him free reign with it. He will drink until he makes himself sick, i.e. throws up the excess water. If I give him small amounts at a time he does much better, but I want to make sure he gets enough in total for the day. I know he should have access to as much water as he wants, but does anyone have any suggestions for making him slow down?

Thanks.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

He could be getting too much air which will also cause regurgitation. That, and if the water is too cold. You might try an elevated water dish and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## John Bull (Sep 24, 2009)

Just like humans, animals should not be excessive water drinkers. Whereas an alcoholic in humans covers about 50% of the population, a waterholic in animals is extremely rare.

I don`t know how much is too much, it depends on the weather or room temperature, to some extent on the food - dry foods tend to make a dog over-drink just like they do with us - the animals size and weight and a myriad of other factors are present.

There is no immediate water content in dry foods as there is in wet foods, so they feel the need to drink immediately after eating, which is not exactly advisable since the dry food simply swells up in the stomach. Dry food nuggets can swell to twice their size when immersed in water The stomach jiuces do just that.

A measure of 200 gms.will double in volume within the stomach and the gaseous result of this can cause very serious and immediate problems, especially in large breeds.

I guess the best practice is - judge yourself what is a reasonable amount of water per day the dog is drinking, usually maybe 3-4 lots in a whole day if the doses are not too prolonged. 

You could try taking the water bowl away if it is such a magnet, but the bottom line is - if the dog is drinking excessively - take him/her to the vet`s for a check. Excessive water consumption is a primary symptom of kidney or liver problems.
John Bull


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually I know a wolf hybrid that loves water as much as your dog. He will play and drink as much water as you give him until he throws up too. 

Here's a water calculator to see how much your dog needs.
Calculator


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

one of my dogs drinks TONS of water too, but doesn't make himself sick. We kind of base how much water he needs with how much water our other dog drinks (they're both male adult standard poodles). We watch him and when he is in one of his "drinking trances", we let him drink an appropriate amount before snapping him out of it (calling his name, a touch on the shoulder or rump). 
If you haven't talked to a vet about it yet I would do that to rule out any medical issues.


----------



## ccbmom (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will try elevating his water dish and making sure I provide the amount listed for his weight from the calculator. I actually don't think he is drinking too much water overall, i.e for the whole day. He is just trying to get it all in at once. I've been taking the water away from him or distracting him after 10 gulps, waiting a few minutes and then give it back and this seems to help. After about four or five rounds of this he tends to walk away from the bowl. I just wanted to make sure he was getting enough for the day.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually that's similar to what I do with my dog, ccbmom.

I don't allow Donatello to drink water after 6:00PM, _unless_ we go for a walk and then he's allowed just 10 seconds at his water bowl. He had two accidents just a day apart and I finally realized that he was drinking too much water before and after a walk that by the time the water "processed" it was too late and I didn't realize he'd need an extra potty break.

Good luck, I hope what you're doing will help!


----------

